

Developer / Programmer Volunteers for the GOP - codejoust
http://developers.gop.com/

======
cschep
It'd be fun to see the tech stacks of the various political parties and see
how they stack up against the stereotypes, etc.

I mean this has to be Java right? or PHP?

edit: or .NET! Duh!

~~~
georgefox
> _If you write in PHP, you can develop applications that integrate with the
> GOP.com platform._

